# Welche BMX Knieschoner?



## pingo (4. Mai 2012)

Müssen stylisch aussehen und gut sitzen bei möglichst guter Belüftung. Was könnt Ihr empfehlen?
Danke


----------



## mainfluffy (4. Mai 2012)

warum stylisch aussehen? machst du doch bestimmt eh unter die hose,oder? 
egal. würde dir die King Kong Schoner mit dem d3o zeugs empfehlen. sitzen sehr bequem, kosten aber glaube ich dafür auch ne menge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pingo (4. Mai 2012)

aber nicht unter ne kurze Hose. ;-)


----------



## lightmetal (4. Mai 2012)

Fuse, gibt es in endlos vielen Versionen und mit DFS Foam auch ein verhaertendes System wie bei Kingkong D3O nur nicht fuer 100 sondern fuer 60. 

Fuse Kneepads Gasket oder Wrap suchen und gluecklich werden waere mein Tipp. 

Belueftung haben alle nicht, wenns luftiger sein soll dann die Fuse Classic Defence Kneepads Wrap statt Gasket.


----------



## pingo (5. Mai 2012)

Danke hab die King Kong 3do bestellt, allerdings 99.
Bin sehr gespannt!


----------



## lightmetal (8. Mai 2012)

2 Wochen Rueckgaberecht ohne Nennung von Gruenden nach Fernabsatzgesetz.  
Ich haette die 30 in Bier investiert.


----------



## pingo (8. Mai 2012)

ich auch, wenn ich die d3o für 60 irgendwo gefunden hätte.
Wo kaufst Du?


----------



## konsti-d (8. Mai 2012)

pingo schrieb:


> Wo verkaufst Du?



schau mal bei Bikestation BS und frag vielleicht nach.


----------

